# Installing different Linux kernel version



## caesius (Jun 24, 2011)

I have a piece of software which requires Linux kernel versions: 2.6.26, 2.6.30 or 2.6.31.

I have linux_base-f10 installed. Running uname(1) when in a chroot'ed Linux environment tells me I'm using kernel version 2.6.16.

Is there a (standardized and easy-ish) way of installing a different version of the Linux kernel under FreeBSD?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 24, 2011)

There is no kernel in emulators/linux_base-f10 as it's done by the FreeBSD kernel.



> Is there (standardized and easy-ish) way of installing a different version of the Linux kernel under FreeBSD?


You can't install a different kernel but you can change the reported version number:
`# sysctl compat.linux.osrelease=2.6.31`


----------

